# WTB very nice or NOS Schwinn Tornado fenders and 20 ? inch rear wheel



## huipbas (May 5, 2010)

I am looking for a set of NOS or very nice Schwinn Tornado fenders and a rear (20 inch ?) wheel.
Many thanks !!

Tanno


----------



## Time Master Tim (Jun 21, 2010)

You looking for chrome or painted fenders?
Tim


----------



## huipbas (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Tim, I am looking for the Stingray type Tornado with 20'wheels for painted fenders. They are yellow with red striping.
Thanks..
Tanno


----------



## Time Master Tim (Jun 26, 2010)

I saw  a set on Chicago`s Craigslist last week,they were 5 bucks I think?? They may have been red though, Post on there with wanted to buy,surely the guy would ship them.
Tim


----------

